# cuz'n bill



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Mine and Tommy's cousin Bill Bailey, long time left handed distance caster had his left lung removed yesterday. From what I know he is doing well. Please send some good thoughts.
charlie


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

big brother said:


> Mine and Tommy's cousin Bill Bailey, long time left handed distance caster had his left lung removed yesterday. From what I know he is doing well. Please send some good thoughts.
> charlie


Done deal! Lefty huh? Bet that looks a little odd. Like left handed golfers. I can't watch them cause it messes me up! Hope he's doing well!


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Charli
Please tell Bill. I wish him all the best. Thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

My best wishes, thoughts, and prayers for Bill.

May he have a quick and complete recovery.

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Just talked to Bill. He is doing very well and the doc says he can go home tomorrow with oral pain meds. Looks like he is well on the way to recovery!!

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Great to hear that he is on the way back to good health but we will keep the prayers coming.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Great to hear good news about a great guy.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Great to hear the positive news, godspeed cuz


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bill went home from the hospital today. We talked for a while, he was in good spirits and on the road to recovery!!

Tommy


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

get well soon bill


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

From one lefty to another, hang in there Bill, hope all is well.


----------

